# Would you have a horse in your wedding?



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm recently engaged, and I've been thinking of ways to make my wedding really personal and unique. I'm not getting married for a few years (waiting for my fiance to get out of the Marines), so I still have plenty of time to plan. Anyway, I was thinking of including my horse in the wedding in some way. Maybe he could be the ring bearer...Or he could walk on one side of me, and my dad on the other as my dad gives me away? I would love it if I could "ride off into the sunset" on him, but I'm not sure about that one yet. What are your opinions on this? And if you have any cute ideas for other ways to include my horse in the wedding, please don't feel shy!  Thank you!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My friend has her wedding in August and will be riding to the venue accompanied by of us on horses.

I had my horses at the reception (as it was at home)


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I totally want my horse to be involved in my wedding! 
Whether it just be my engagement pictures, or the wedding itself, my horses mean a lot to me, and are a big part of my life. Therefore, why wouldn't I want to involve them? 

I've thought about it quite a bit (more than I should, probably, as I'm not engaged!), and it would be easiest to have your horse trained to drive, so that they could wisk you and your guy away in a carriage (you'd have to rent/borrow one). Otherwise, having the horse be the ring bearer has been something I've been thinking of. Either way, you should probably hire someone unrelated to watch over your horse during the ceremony. If you have a friend that is horsey, you might ask them to lead your horse down the aisle with the ring. 

I would definitely have a second plan of action just in case your horse is goosey that day. Big crowds + goosey horse = Big Problems! You'd need to be entirely honest with yourself and make sure that your horse is prepared for such a thing. You don't want to start off your new life together by having your horse trample the flower girl...
So, if the horse isn't proving to be cooperative when pulling a carriage, have a decorated car waiting around the block. If the horse is being too much of a turd to allow him down the aisle, you could have the flower girl second as a ring bearer. Just have backups. 

Just remember- if you would happen to ride your horse into the reception, something could happen. You could get dumped, your horse could act like an ars, or, at the very least, you could mess up that wonderful hair that your hairdresser JUST did for you, lol! :lol: You'd have to imagine what it'd be like to get on your horse with a wedding dress, too. How does the dress fall? Since no one really rides sidesaddle anymore, you'd be showing some leg, most likely. Are you riding in heels? Are you going to get on in front of a large crowd? (Personally, that last one would make me rethink the whole, "riding off into the sunset" thing! I really, really don't want embarassing pictures of me attempting to mount a horse in my wedding dress floating around the internet, lol!) You can pull it off, but there's a lot to think of! I think that this woman pulled it off quite well:


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

And here's why having a well-trained horse is essential....




 
On a side note: Having a long train flow over the back of the horse looks gorgeous, but I'm pessimistic. You really don't want your horse backing up, stepping on it, and ripping off part of your dress.. Especially on your wedding day.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We had our engagement pictures done with Romance. We toyed with the idea of having one of our horses involved with the actual wedding too, but the logistics of it were just too much considering we got married 3 hours away from home. 

However, we did get married at an equestrian facility, so some horses managed to sneak their way in to the background of our photos


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

TurkishVan said:


> And here's why having a well-trained horse is essential....
> Wedding carriage fail - YouTube
> 
> On a side note: Having a long train flow over the back of the horse looks gorgeous, but I'm pessimistic. You really don't want your horse backing up, stepping on it, and ripping off part of your dress.. Especially on your wedding day.


Poor horses! That could have ended up horribly! Looks like part of the buggy broke though. I wonder what they were spooking at?

We eloped. I think I would worry too much over my horse to have him at my wedding unless I was personally with him. Though I guess one could get married at the barn too - things didn't work out like that. We ran off and got married!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

We did the horse as ring bearer thing. It was cute. He was led down the aisle with the ring pillow tied to the saddle horn, and our little niece was riding, with grandpa as her side walker. We had a wooden walkway down the aisle, mainly so my heels wouldn't sink into the dirt, and the sound of his hooves on the wood was just lovely. Of course, we practiced until they could all do it in their sleep, including the horse. In fact, he did nap while waiting for his part. And after the reception (during which I ended up giving pony rides to all the kids, lol) I rode him sidesaddle while the hubby led him. The only fluke was when everyone started throwing birdseed at us and someone showered his butt with it, and we got a little startle out of him, but that was it. I wouldn't recommend using a horse that isn't bombproof, remember many of your guests will likely not be horse savvy. I am trying to find pics...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't tell Mrs. Face I said it, but I think we may have had a Mare of Honor...



I think horse weddings are pretty neat...


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Would I? No. But that's just me. I think weddings are too much to begin with, let alone have to deal with a horse and lots of people around horses. I'm more of a go down to city hall and use all the wedding money on a honeymoon. But to each their own.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if I had someone I really trusted I would ride in a carriage with my horse but it would be on private property not on a busy street with people honking and stupid s*** tied of their necks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Would I? No. But that's just me. I think weddings are too much to begin with, let alone have to deal with a horse and lots of people around horses. I'm more of a go down to city hall and use all the wedding money on a honeymoon. But to each their own.


That's what we did. We booked an Alaskan cruise and got married at the first port of call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the engagement! 

I have never wanted a big wedding to start. I have always said I'll get married on a beach somewhere with mom & dad and the in-laws. My bf and I have been talking about buying a farm. I was telling him this week that if we do buy our farm, I'd love to get married at home on the farm. Have family and freinds over and almost turn our wedding into a big party after the ceremony(when I say big, I mean 20-40 guests), nothing too fancy, tables with food and booze, a bonfire, lanterns and tiki torches, get a priest to come over for the ceremony (outside) and I'd for sure trot down the aisle or make my first appearance on a horse. I'd probably be the crazy chick that would wear my wedding dress with my riding boots(that sounds so trashy but I'd do it! LOL!) or ride barefoot or even in heels for that short period of time on my special day. I don't know... But I'd for sure want to include at least a horse in my wedding, one way or another. 

My parents on their wedding day had 2 horses with the carriage taking them to the church. My mom still talks about it to this day, 25+ years later. Everything went very well for my parents wedding.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't. My horses would probably poop at the most inappropriate time.

My nephew wanted his dog in their wedding. Darn dog spent the wedding howling. He also got loose and ran around like an idiot - 100 lbs bouncing over guests. It was very disruptive. My horses would probably have been better behaved that that though - point in favor of horses.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

one of my friends had horses at her wedding  the groom's horse was tied up behind the altar and the bride + father arrived on horses before getting off and walking up the aisle. The bride also had her heart horse tied up behind the alter. After the reception, they rode away on their horses. 

Personally - I probably won't (because I plan on having my dog present and people think I'm nutty enough about my animals as it is), but they will definitely be involved in engagement shots and hopefully wedding day photos too


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I had my horse in my wedding back in September 2011. My father bought Cloey for me when I turned 15 and I was dead set on having my father lead me down the aisle atop my very first horse. There was certainly a lot of work and preparation involved but it was well worth it; it's what truly made my wedding unique and special to me. 

Here's a link to the video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2973724389924&l=7409847717958865426

Engagement Photo Session









Horse Helpers on Wedding Day









Entrance









Afterwards









Congratulations on your engagement! May you enjoy the planning time. I hope that your day can be as beautiful and as wonderful as you dream and hope it to be. Don't give up on what you want and be sure to include what is important and special to you because it's your big day and you will regret it if you don't. Best wishes!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

My mother had her second wedding on horseback. It wasn't all that glamorous. xD She rode my ex step brother's mare Fred, who was just fine with the big puffy dress. However, my ex step father's mule, Fancy was not, and he ended up having to get off to kiss her. I was a flower girl, if I remember correctly, and my green pony Sailor tried to charge up the hill that I was supposed to be showering with flower petals. My sister's ride went okay, though, on a steady paint mare also named Fancy who took the liberty of letting out a long, loud fart in the middle of the ceremony. 

My mother chose not to have horses in her third wedding. ;D

I sure thought it was fun though!


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel like I should probably provide a little bit more background here though since I was very fortunate to have not encountered any problems. When I say it was a lot of work to have Cloey involved in my wedding, I truly mean that it was *a lot of work*. Many people tried to talk me out of it because of the risks and I took all of them into consideration prior to making any and all decisions. Ultimately though it came down to this being very important to me and a lifelong dream.

_5 1/2 months prior to the wedding, I moved Cloey to a stable where I would have access to more things (ie: riding arena, closer to home, etc.) We trained for months and also practiced riding sideways in a western saddle with old prom dresses, etc._

_The handlers that I had selected had worked with Cloey during those months and were willing to get her ready on wedding day. She basically was just as pampered the day-of as I was. It really was a lot of fun for them as well and I appreciate everything that they did for us that day._

_I trusted Cloey's disposition and we had trailered to different locations before for trail riding._

_I had everything lined up to have her present the night before at rehearsal but there was an unexpected rain storm and we were unable to get the trailer in that night. Thus, we were unable to practice the night before with Cloey and a decision needed to be made whether or not we would be “going in blind” the next day. (I actually left this decision up to my future husband the morning of our wedding while I was having my makeup done. It was a very critical decision and I am so thankful that he had enough trust in Cloey and I to give the go-ahead that day since I was unable to emotionally decide.)_

_A friend did the trailering and was able to get the horse there prior to guests arriving so that she could “walk the grounds”. After the ceremony and pictures, Cloey was happily whisked away back to the barn. _

_I was fully prepared for Cloey to poop while in route to the aisle (and to this day I am amazed that she did not). I also had informed my father that it would be okay if she needed to stop and look around, just give her the time that she needed._

Overall I was very fortunate to not have encountered any problems and the wedding day went very smoothly. For me, all of the risks were not enough to outweigh what I thought and believed my horse was capable of. If you find that you can accept these risks and hope for the very best regardless, I say go for it!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I definitely want mine in my wedding, even though my boyfriend and I are not yet engaged (been together 5.5 years, it'll happen:lol. I definitely want a larger wedding as I do have a huge family. I would hope to be married on the family farm, 80+ acres and wide open hay fields, one which has a large oak tree in the center of the field. I would love to walk down the isle with my pony, and have our other mare at the end with my boyfriend. Engagement photos would have to include the mare's as well.

Obviously, I've got this all planned out


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

nickers103 said:


> I had my horse in my wedding back in September 2011. My father bought Cloey for me when I turned 15 and I was dead set on having my father lead me down the aisle atop my very first horse. There was certainly a lot of work and preparation involved but it was well worth it; it's what truly made my wedding unique and special to me.
> 
> Here's a link to the video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2973724389924&l=7409847717958865426
> 
> ...


_That was absolutely beautiful_!! Everything simple, natural, and with lovely Gaelic music - very well done


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would like my horse to be in pictures but not actually part of the ceremony. I'm not big on planning and I think there is already enough going on without adding a horse into it.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

We had two beautiful horses at our reception - un-expectantly! We married in our country church, and had the reception under a huge stone pavillion on a lake at the county park. During the meal, two Mounted Rangers came by on chestnut arabians and they provided such a lovely special touch. Music by Enya was playing during that time as well... I was thrilled


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

My friend simply booked a sunset trail ride in Vegas with a dude string that had a minister and rented a wedding dress while there. They had a lovely ride and were married on horseback. The photos are very nice. However she did not have a lot of family so it was just her and her hubby. They had one reception was a month later at a Backcountry Horsemens Assc. meeting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't have my horse yet when I got married, but if I had, I definitely would have at least wanted to do an engagement photo shoot with him. He's cremello with a long mane and tail... it's like he was born to be a wedding horse ;-)


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm getting married in June. We are running off to Vegas (Elvis will be officiating the ceremony :lol so no horses at the actual wedding.

We will be having a photo session at the farm a few weeks after the wedding though. I will be wearing my dress, then husband will be wearing his tux, and we will get photos with our horses and our dogs. This way we can get the photos we want without being rushed or nervous. We will have more time so if the animals aren't cooperative we can work through it!

ETA: Also, it gives me an excuse to wear my dress again!


----------



## xoxosalem (Mar 6, 2013)

*I would have horses*

There gorgeous creatures and getting one at a wedding for carriage rides etc would be beautiful..


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

i want to when im old enough but i would practice with long flowy items on you so the horse doesn't get scared of your big poofy dress lol


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm currently working with my mare to walk next to my husbands Harley (yes motorcycle). We got married at the court house, but now we are actually planning a small ceremony/reception. The bike and horse will be waiting behind the alter and we want to "ride off in the sunset" lol (just for pictures though) My mare does amazing with the dirt bike so we are gonna try it with the Harley soon, which she is already use to, just not sure about walking next to it when it moves lol she walks side by side with the dirt bikes though. She is also already use to things flapping around on her back (The lessons kids like to dress her and themselves up and her favorite game is with the tarp, so the dress won't be an issue (Of course well be testing this with old prom dresses). I'm very excited and can't wait til August.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Should make for an awesome shoot for the photographer and turn out some amazing pics..


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> Should make for an awesome shoot for the photographer and turn out some amazing pics..


That's what I'm hoping  I'm an amateur photographer (basically just a hobby) and from a photographers point of view I think it will be a fun shoot with lots of creativity  We are mixing traditional white with biker leather lol sounds awful but its actually a pretty mix 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Same concept except my hubby wants to wear his leather vest and coincidently my horse is black too but only 14.2hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Eta: messed up link, trying to fix


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Had our wedding party on horseback. 

Mare I was on tried to double barrel groom's horse...

Should have paid attention to her judgement.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Disclaimer: Not my wedding!

Bridal Entrance Surprise - YouTube


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would say no to having a horse in my wedding ceremony. There would be enough to worry about, in my mind, without adding a horse into the mix. _

_For sure, I would have them in an engagement shoot._


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

No, for the simple reason that there is a 50% chance that someday I won't even want to look at those pictures so why waste good horse pictures?


----------



## Natfoth (Feb 2, 2013)

natisha said:


> No, for the simple reason that there is a 50% chance that someday I won't even want to look at those pictures so why waste good horse pictures?


That is great!

I personally wouldn't do the horses for the actual wedding ceremony but for the reception after I would definitely think so.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope. Wouldn't want the extra stress. So we are getting married in a vineyard and driving away in a vintage truck. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally I wouldnt want my horse near a wedding. I actually like my horse.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it depends on the place. Personally I wouldn't want my horse in the wedding, however we will be doing engagement photos with her and possibly do day of the wedding photos with her while I'm in my dress. However that also depends on if my dress has a train, if it can be bustled, and how much I really want to add to the stress of a wedding day by grooming my horse impeccably for photos. But I'd still want her in some photos because it's unique and I love her


----------

